# Cannot disable automatic overclock?



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

So, i just saw in UEFI(BIOS) under OC tweaker that all Overclock is set to AUTO which i believe stands for automatic... now, i cannot find any way to disable it as it only shows AUTO or Manual mode...

Any ideas how to disable this thing? I don't want to overclock anything nor i want it to automatically change clocks as it is now.

Motherboard is ASRock 970 Pro3 with bios version P1.50


----------



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is an image of the problem


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Auro OC won't hurt anything but changing it to Manual will prevent the Auto OC.


----------



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

It is set to Manual but all sub options in UEFI are still set to AUTO. I just want to maximize life of this pc, so not even slightest OC is acceptable :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any Auto OC will be minimal, only done when needed and is quite acceptable.


----------

